# Keine Privatsender mehr mit digitalem Kabelempfang?



## Paradoxium (26. Juli 2017)

Hi Leute,

ich weiß, obige Frage klingt erstmal bekannt und vermutlich schon tausendmal gestellt. Mein Fall ist aber etwas anders:

Wir haben uns jetzt auch dazu durchgerungen, nen neuen Fernseher zu kaufen mit digitalem Kabeltuner. Es war schon seit ein paar Wochen Schwarzbild, und ab und an Fernsehen ist doch in Ordnung.

Leider mussten wir jetzt feststellen, dass man wohl gar keine Privatsender mehr per Kabel empfangen kann?! Mir war klar, dass HD nur mit diesem freenet HD Mist geht. HD bräuchten wir aber gar nicht, und ich bin davon ausgegangen, dass SD nach wie vor auch digital empfangbar ist. Dem ist nicht so? Oder suche ich permanent mit falscher Frequenz?


Leider hilft mir Google oder die Suche nicht weiter. Dort findet man zwar tausende Ergebnisse, aber keins davon beschreibt klar, ob jetzt nur HD angesprochen wird, oder auch der SD empfang.

Für ne kurze Antwort wär ich euch dankbar, gerne auch für nen workaround ohne nochmal zusätzlich zahlen zu müssen für ein beschissenes freenet Paket...


Beste Grüße
Paradoxium


----------



## wuselsurfer (26. Juli 2017)

Paradoxium schrieb:


> Wir haben uns jetzt auch dazu durchgerungen, nen neuen Fernseher zu kaufen mit digitalem Kabeltuner.


Wie heißt der denn?
Bei Welchem Kabelanbieter seid Ihr?


----------



## Jeretxxo (26. Juli 2017)

Klingt eher nach DVB-T und nicht nach Kabelfernsehen.


----------



## Threshold (26. Juli 2017)

Also. Bisher lauten die Pläne, dass das SD Signal im Kabel und Sat Fernseher bis 2022 laufen wird.
Ergo müsstest du also via Kabel Sd Empfang haben.


----------



## Paradoxium (26. Juli 2017)

Wir haben den JVC LT-32V4200.
Sind bei Unitymedia.

Kann natürlich auch sein, dass der Fehler bei mir liegt, sehe aber nicht genau wo. Steckdose ist in der Wand, anderer Stecker kommt in den Fernseher. Soweit ja kein Hexenwerk. Und alle öffentlich rechtlichen kommen auch sowohl in HD als auch SD. Nur die privaten eben nicht.


----------



## Threshold (26. Juli 2017)

Gesamte Bandbreite durchsucht?
Bei mir sind die HD Sender alle vorne, wenn der Sendersuchlauf durch ist. die SD Sender sind alle seeehr weit hinten und muss man suchen.


----------



## Paradoxium (26. Juli 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Gesamte Bandbreite durchsucht?
> Bei mir sind die HD Sender alle vorne, wenn der Sendersuchlauf durch ist. die SD Sender sind alle seeehr weit hinten und muss man suchen.



auch das habe ich versucht.
Das einzige das mir jetzt noch einfällt, ist, dass die frequenz angepasst werden muss (das wird mir im setup angeboten). Dort ist allerdings der gesamte Rahmen von unitymedia abgedeckt, wenn was da wäre müsste ich es also sehen...

Ich probiere weiter und geb info


----------



## wuselsurfer (26. Juli 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Bei mir sind die HD Sender alle vorne, wenn der Sendersuchlauf durch ist. die SD Sender sind alle seeehr weit hinten und muss man suchen.


Ja, bei Unitymedia ist das so:
*Senderliste* <-Klick = Download.

Die Privaten sind aber alle noch da mit den SD-Kanälen.


----------



## pedi (26. Juli 2017)

die privaten HD-Sender sind nicht frei empfangbar, d.h. kostenpflichtig.


----------

